
FBI Busts "Revenge Porn" Kingpin Hunter Moore On 15 Felony Counts  - jamesbritt
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/revenge-porn-kingpin-arrested-564319
======
vonklaus
When you are a vilified public figure with a shady and well documented history
promoting illicitly obtained images, this is a good way NOT to act.

